# My Wife's Hybrid: Vita or Trek 7.2FX wsd



## blue lotus (Aug 22, 2011)

My wife is going to look at hybrids on sale at our LBS later this week, day after TGiving...she is pettite and extremely fit, and LBS recommended a 2011Vita XS or the 2011 Trek 7.2 FX WSD. She works out, and would like a hybrid, to go along with my planned purchase of an entry level racing bike. Any thoughts regarding comparisons between these two hybrids...the Specialized is priced at about 10% less, but I haven't seen much comment on it on the various forums. Please forward your thoughts...thanks!


----------

